# Whats the best off the shelve fat burner



## stevenm (Dec 13, 2008)

I currently use Myprotein Thermopure or just good old Caffeine for an energy boost and to lose the lard

What are you guys using

Regards

Stevenm


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Green Tea Extract is the only one I've used. From what I've seen from going through the studies, GTE and caffiene are the two best simple fat burning supp's that offer the best bang for buck.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I use stackers ocassionally


----------



## karlos (Dec 10, 2009)

suppose theres always winstrol tablets for cutting?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

karlos said:


> suppose theres always winstrol tablets for cutting?


Off the shelf....

I've used myprotein one it's not to bad. I don't really rate fat burners tbh, they only really work if everything else is in check and your body fat is quite low, just to knock off the last amounts tbh.

Thryotherm is good.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Sida Cordifolia


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Winstrol isn't OTC and its not for fat burning


----------



## Renae (Jan 28, 2010)

i've tried LA Muscle's fatstripper and that worked really well for me. Looking to try My Proteins CLA. Use this code to get 12.5% off LA Muscle stuff LA72043943.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

ECA is about the only fat burner with proven results.


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

dudz said:


> Sida Cordifolia


x2 plus yohimbine


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Off the shelf....
> 
> I've used myprotein one it's not to bad. I don't really rate fat burners tbh, they only really work if everything else is in check and your body fat is quite low, just to knock off the last amounts tbh.


Good point and that's the key with fat burners - they won't do anything if diet & training isn't set up to burn fat also. Their effects are pretty minor, and only aid the bodies natural processes anyway. No point taking them the way some people do when on a bulk and expect to get big and cut up at the same time.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Muscles are one of the best fat burners we have, most fat burners seem to increase metabolic rate and cause an increase in sweating, no different from drinking filtered coffee, to properly set your burning try pumping iron and increase cardio and keep well hydrated


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I've tried everything, but the only thing I can vouch for is Clenbuterol (but you cant buy off the shelf), the only other thing that comes close is Cytolean V2 and you should be able to get that from any decent BB store.

Until recently I've always been the lazy person who relies on drugs to improve my personal appearance, but I can tell you after spending loads (£1k easily) on the stuff its all a waste unless you get off your ass and workout. Now I will go to the gym then come back and happily take my dog for a 10k walk. I'm not where i want to be yet but getting there.


----------



## bohemian like u (Oct 22, 2010)

caffeine is the best legal one i know you can easily get hold of thats worth spending the money on. Modern day ones without the EPH or Ma Huang in them just aren't worth it imo at over £30 a Tub !!! You can get 200mg tabs of ebay for under a tenner. good appetite suppressant and great for a little Kick. Obviously a lot better with Eph or ma huang though.

Clenbuterol, Cytomel T3, DNP, Tren are all helpful too but not exactly legal.


----------

